
Ask HN: Production ready postgres ORM for Node.js? - wsieroci
Hi,<p>do you know maybe if there is some production ready PostgreSQL ORM for node.js platform?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
tylerFowler
I'm using Sequelize with a pretty good amount of success. It offers a really
nice way to build models and has a nice syntax. And best of all is based on
Bluebird promises :)

* disclaimer: the app I'm currently using Sequelize on doesn't get a ton of traffic so I can't speak on that

------
mjhea0
[http://www.camintejs.com/](http://www.camintejs.com/)

